# shaving mug round soap



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If anyone is making shaving mug round soaps- could you please get me a measurement so I can work up some samples that fit the normal size bar? I have had requests for these at festivals but never really knew the right size for the mug opening.
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Lee, depends on the mugs you will be using, I make the three inch rounds out of pvc, but they won't fit regular mugs, I usually have to find the large mugs for these... more room for the brush and working up a foamy lather.
Barb


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you going to offer mugs & brushes? You could take a mug to HD & pick out the right size pvc.

Tom


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

where is a good supplier for the brushes?? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry I did not make question clear! 
I am a potter- and I get requests from soapers at festivals to make mugs for their shaving sets. I was asking what is the most common size of round soap all of you make so that I can make a mug to accommodate soapers we see on the road and shops that want them to sell with soap they buy.
Thanks and sorry I left so much out of my question the first time
L~


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would do them Lee to fit the 3 inch PVC everyone uses, and short just like the one you sent me for Jace. Initially I want to just pour soap in the bottom, but for resales it would be nice if the 3 inch rounds would fit perfectly into them. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Kinda sorta OT, but I would be interested in a price quote on shaving mugs, in lots of 10. PM me if you like.

Tom


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Great idea Vicki! Just pour the soap in the mug...hmmmmmmm...would be a great Father's Day gift!

I do the 3 inch PVC molds, so a mug to accommodate that would be ideal!
Michelle


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

OK- just to be sure- the soap round comes out 3 inches or are we talking outside diameter on the pipe- could someone measure the inside of the pipe or a finished soap for me please!??

The reason it is so important to at least aim for a particular size is that my work goes thru 3 shrinkages during processing- initial drying- bisque fire and glaze fire all shrink so when doing something that needs to be a particular size i have to make it a percentage larger to start with when I throw the piece.

Any help welcome and yes we have had soapers buy for direct pour but they do want follow up sales with the replacement rounds. Appreciate any input on this!

Tom- write to me at our website email addy about wholesale-that way I will have a record of our exchanges someplace I can access it for record keeping.

Thank you everyone.
Lee
[email protected]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the inside of the pipe is 3". I've got a round bar here and it measures just over 2.75" so there's some shrinkage. And if the pipe is anything like the measurements on boards (a 2x4 is not 2x4), it's just under 3"


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

yah- with plumbing stuff there is an inside diameter and outside and I never know which they are quoting when they call something 3 inches. 
Thanks K~


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I pour my shave soap in a flat soap mold, cut them out with round biscuit cutters. I use the 2 1/2 cutter and it fits most shave mugs, I usually cut some of the smaller ones for odd size cups or mugs.

What's left over from the cutting, I rebatch and recut. Saves left overs.

I did try the PVC once.. but it was to big.
I use candle tins with lids for my shave mugs. They work well with my country theme.. and the biscuit cut fits them perfect.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I definetly want the mugs to fit 3 inch round soaps, the inside diameter of the PVC is 3 inches, yes it shrinks some, but I don't want the soap to fit in tightly anyway. Although I don't make but 1 round soap, I think this would be a great sealing feature for your soap mugs, that they do fit the size soaps everyone makes anyway if they make round PVC soaps. These will be perfect sets for Christmas...soap mugs/soap/ brushes.......soap dishes with soaps and even soap dish/soap and lotion bottle. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok- Thanks all-I will make an attempt at fitting the PVC soap.

Pics when I accomplish that!
L~


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Lucky me picked up a round soap at the festival we were at this weekend.(and another wholesale account!)
This soaper also uses 3 inch pvc so I have a way to be sure it fits what I throw this week.
Look forward to having a new item! 
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok- need some more input here. A friend doing shows in South Dakota saw some shaving mugs with a loop on the side opposite the handle for holding the brush so it can dry. Would that be a good idea? Sounds good but I have never tried to sell this product so chime in with opinions shaving soap makers~ please.

If that is a good idea would anyone be willing to get me a measurement of the circumference of the handle of a shaving brush so I can make a loop the correct size?
Thanks for this coaching!
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't want anything custom like that since all brushes are just a little bit different, and some men have their grand dads brush they want to use. This way I can just buy brushes from cotton blossom crafts and they have this little wire hanger thing I can offer. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The little hanger loop is mostly extra foo-foo. If you try to do that, chances are some of them are going to sag in the kiln, and you'll need to charge more. I really wouldn't bother.

Tom


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Progress report-
Here is the first version of the shaving mug with a 3 inch pvc soap round in the bottom of the wet mug.
We will see how well I gauged the fit after 3 shrinkings till finished. Wish me luck! I could not stand to make it straight sided (boring) so we shall see if the place where the wall curves in catches the soap or if I left enough clearance. Luckily they can be ordinary mugs if they don't work for pre-made soaps. Thanks Soapers for this great idea - I already have orders! 
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool! What about a dip along the edge to hold the brush?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think they look perfect! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We shall see- long process...more later.

Thanks for all the input. It would make shipping more difficult with the brush loop too so I appreciate getting that idea trashed HA! But that is so interesting - who would guess there were different sizes of such a thing. I should have thought of the grampa's old brush thing tho- Squidge had his and used it till it disintegrated. 
So nice to have a place to ask these questions!
Lee


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, those look great! You have quite a talent. I haven't made any shaving soaps yet but I might have to now that I know where to get some really nice mugs


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very Nice Lee tho they appear a little large but maybe has to be that way because of the curve of the cup.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sondra- they will shrink while drying until dry enough to fire- they will shrink again in the bisque fire and then once more while in the kiln for glazing. 
That is one of the challenges of custom work- calculating the shrinkage.
And yes- because I wanted some shape (style) the overall size had to be a bit bigger than a straight side. Hoping it will work but life is just one big experiment around here!

Thanks for the kudos Judy- it really is just a skill you learn like any other.


----------

